# Safe using tax summary info only?



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

Uber sends the total miles driven on their tax summary. Is it safe, IRS audit speaking, to use that number for my tax return? Can I blow off logging everything? Or will the IRS hang me in an audit?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Be careful who’s answer you accept, because getting it wrong could cost you - and Uber drivers are not generally known for their tax-preparation skills and many often post hopes, guesses, and dreams as fact..
I am going to GUESS (pure guess, so dont take it as fact) that in an audit, the mileage may not stand up since the IRS regs. Specify that you need to keep detailed logs of your mileage.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Garbage Plate said:


> Uber sends the total miles driven on their tax summary. Is it safe, IRS audit speaking, to use that number for my tax return. Can I blow off logging everything? Or will the IRS hang me in an audit?


The law about mileage logs hasn't changed. Logs are the only accepted proof. Would they hang you? I don't know but I wouldn't want to hand them the rope!


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

To reconstruct your mileage, do the point As to point Bs. Chart a course with Google Maps/Map Quest/whatever from your house to your first pickup, then the distance on trip, then the distance from that trip to the last. Last trip back home. Make sure you use the most efficient route for each trip, that way there will be no questions (you should have been doing this in the first place  . Do this for every day you worked.

Multiply your mileage by your country's tax service miles deduction rate (was $0.535 in US last year) to get your BUSINESS TAX mileage deduction. (note that you can't deduct your gas costs this way, nor your repair expenses. You have to choose between two before you start. If you didn't keep your receipts, you should go with the mileage). You can deduct your cell charger (if bought this year), your cell phone service, your phone (recently purchased) and any other expense directly related to the conduct of your business (not including food and medicine).


----------



## Jay1318 (Mar 9, 2017)

I actually have the exact same question. Did only 211 trips in 2017. I only ever kept track of my miles while actually "online" (which is the same amount as in my total online miles in the tax summary). I don't need to deduct phone or charger or anything like that. Obviously I do not want to get audited. But going back through 42 days worth of trips to figure out mileage to and from 1st trip/home and last trip/home seems like a crazy amount of work. Do part-time drivers do this every day? It would almost be easier to not write off mileage at all. My "net" income was only $1700.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jay1318 said:


> I actually have the exact same question. Did only 211 trips in 2017. I only ever kept track of my miles while actually "online" (which is the same amount as in my total online miles in the tax summary). I don't need to deduct phone or charger or anything like that. Obviously I do not want to get audited. But going back through 42 days worth of trips to figure out mileage to and from 1st trip/home and last trip/home seems like a crazy amount of work. Do part-time drivers do this every day? It would almost be easier to not write off mileage at all. My "net" income was only $1700.


I would go with what you have- the online mileage. The likelihood of an audit is slim, and if it happens, just explain how you kept your mileage for times you were driving. The Uber summary is your backup. From the sound of it, you have all the record you need. My CPA told me years ago to keep a log showing the date, purpose, and start/end odometer readings (for each shift unless there is a break with personal miles.) I've got 16 years of those logs, never a peep from the IRS.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Jay1318 said:


> I actually have the exact same question. Did only 211 trips in 2017. I only ever kept track of my miles while actually "online" (which is the same amount as in my total online miles in the tax summary). I don't need to deduct phone or charger or anything like that. Obviously I do not want to get audited. But going back through 42 days worth of trips to figure out mileage to and from 1st trip/home and last trip/home seems like a crazy amount of work. Do part-time drivers do this every day? It would almost be easier to not write off mileage at all. My "net" income was only $1700.


Whether it's worth it or not depends on your other income and tax related details. The devil is always in the details. If you're going to keep doing this ride-share gig than you should suck it up and get used to keeping a log for the future. It's not that hard these days...use an app, spreadsheet or just take pictures of your odometer when you start and end your driving activities. The IRS will accept a recreated log from contemporaneously kept records like pics of your odometer.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Uaed my tax summary only and done. I input the miles uber logged, they log these using gps. 

Technically if you didnt receive a 1099, irs doesnt know you made that money. I filed anyway and paid 400 in taxes.


----------



## Fusiondriver1980 (Feb 13, 2018)

NUBER-LE said:


> Uaed my tax summary only and done. I input the miles uber logged, they log these using gps.
> 
> Technically if you didnt receive a 1099, irs doesnt know you made that money. I filed anyway and paid 400 in taxes.


So if you use the tax summary do you just enter your net earnings?


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Why dont you guys do it like cabbies and truck drivers?
get a goddamn notebook from dollar tree on the page you write:
date:
miles out:
miles in:

at the end you use the calculator on your smart phone and total the miles.... 
How much simpler can it be?
Or is it just so simple that that cant be the right way to do it?


----------



## Isitworthit (Jan 18, 2018)

Is there a way to view current online miles for 2018 tax year or do we need to wait until next year to see that number?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Why dont you guys do it like cabbies and truck drivers?
> get a goddamn notebook from dollar tree on the page you write:
> date:
> miles out:
> ...


Seriously.. i mean come on..

how hard is it?


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Fusiondriver1980 said:


> So if you use the tax summary do you just enter your net earnings?


I input the earnings i made going into my bank account and deducted miles.


----------



## Fearmonger (Nov 16, 2017)

The tax summary is accurate for fees taken by Uber and you can use that in your write offs, but use the mileage logged by Uber at your own risk.


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

Fearmonger said:


> The tax summary is accurate for fees taken by Uber and you can use that in your write offs, but use the mileage logged by Uber at your own risk.


I wouldn't make that blanket statement that Uber's tax summery is accurate.
I would add up ALL fees and check their accuracy.

The 1099 MISC I received from them where they are actually reporting my income was INCORRECT. It was overstated by almost $300. It's going on 2 weeks now and they are still, "looking into it"

This is extremely frustrating. Why should I have to use this document of over reported income to file? 
And I WANT to file!!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Uber Duber Chick said:


> Uber's tax summery is accurate.


Not exactly. *It excludes all miles while destination filter is on, unless on trip.* I discovered this several years ago with some back of the napkin math. I confirmed this is still true as of May 2022 by actually using a mileage tracking app religiously and disciplined. (Mileage app captured 3083 and Uber tax summary for May shows 2647. That's 14% too low.)

Of course, Uber support reps will deny this and insist that it captures *all* miles while the app is online... because that's what their documentation states. Their documentation is flat out wrong. It's supposed to indicate that DF miles off-trip are excluded. They'll never update it though.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Not exactly. *It excludes all miles while destination filter is on, unless on trip.* I discovered this several years ago with some back of the napkin math. I confirmed this is still true as of May 2022 by actually using a mileage tracking app religiously and disciplined. (Mileage app captured 3083 and Uber tax summary for May shows 2647. That's 14% too low.)
> 
> Of course, Uber support reps will deny this and insist that it captures *all* miles while the app is online... because that's what their documentation states. Their documentation is flat out wrong. It's supposed to indicate that DF miles off-trip are excluded. They'll never update it though.


Gold News: You answered that correctly, Ubers mileage is very inaccurate.✅

Bad News: You responded to a post from Valentine’s Day *2018 *

It‘s a Zombie 🧟‍♂️ Thread!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Bad News: You responded to a post from Valentine’s Day *2018 *


I'm a necro fan, what can I say?🤫


----------

